# calcium gluconate



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever put this in the tads water? also how often are you guys dosing this stuff with froglets?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

see http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=22383 

You don't normally want to put it in the frog's water as it will encourage massive bacterial growth. Instead you drip one or two drops on the frogs or remove them and soak them in it for a period of time. You really shouldn't need it unless you are having problems with calcium deficiency. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link. 
I know not to do it with frogs, but i was wondering about tads?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless you are using calcium deficient water then there isn't any reason and you can adjust the calcium content of the water easier with other products. Again, you would simply cause bacterial blooms, which in the case of the tadpoles could potentially depelete the oxygen in the water or cause pathnogenic bacterial blooms. 

It is normally done with frogs (not tadpoles) that have metamorphed and there are some anecdotal reports that it may increase survivial in the froglets of some obligate eggfeeders (but this is likely an indication of problems with the husbandry (not being totally worked out)). 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------

